# Interior - Chama Obersvation Car



## rrdude (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm going to convert an AMS J&S coach to an observation car. If anyone has access to a CHAMA or another type, can you please forward pics of the layout of the interior? 

Thanks!

(Debating on enclosing the end platform or not. Any ideas?)


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

A lot of it depends upon how close to completely accurate you want the observation car to be! if you're going to recreate the interior accurately then I would suggest you might want to enclose the vestibule as well. Of course, did the D&RGW have any observation cars with open vestibules? If they did and you decide to go that route, I will be _extremely_ interested in how it comes out!


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

I think this is what you need:











More D&RGW passenger car folios can be found here:

Rio Grande Modeling & Historical Society Folios 


More interior photos of San Juan parlor car, _Durango_, like this one, can be found on the 10 image pages here:


Life Magazine San Juan

The Durango was essentially the same as Chama on the inside.


Steve,

I'm not 100% sure on open vestibule parlor cars but I'm thinking there had to be at least one prior to the 1937 San Juan/Shavano car rebuilds. But I do know that business car B7 has open vestibules. Partly the reason why I painted one of our LGB coaches as B7:


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

You might be interested in a book available from the Colorado Railroad Museum called Colorado Rail Annual #25, Rio Grande Narrow Gauge Varnish by Herbert Danneman. Quite a bit of historical background of the Chama and the Durango cars, as well as many others. Photos and drawings of all the cars. I bought this book to research D&RGW #212 (2nd) before my build. Absolutely indispensble for fans of the D&RGW! I believe it was about $20-$25.


----------



## parkdesigner (Jan 5, 2008)

The Danneman book is GREAT! Like, CAN'T LIVE WITHOUT IT great! 

You may want to look at Rio Grande Models UK as they have done some really nice lasered side and end bits (I've had them do custom sides for Durango and Silverton cars for my AMS J&S cars - just waiting on $&% Accucraft to release the next batch of cars to convert!!)... They also have the coal bunkers, and I think I once read they did end walls and even the little outside closet/storage thing... 

Being and Rio Grande nerd as I am - I'm not sure any Grande Parlors or Biz cars were the same lenght as the J&S cars - I think all were longer... but if you're doing a fictional, DRGW-esque car, then I'd say between RGMUK, and some Ozark parts you could have a pretty nice looking car...


----------

